# can you hand wind FC-303MC4P6?



## walkingtoasters (Dec 12, 2012)

dont have the original manual, and the manual on fc's website didnt say. just said how to change time and date.

on fc's website (Frédérique Constant | Service)

it says that:

*Should it remain off the wrist for some days, the movement can be wound manually. Wind the movement by turning the crown clockwise approximately 15 full rotations. Push the crown back in. 
If a screw crown, unscrew the crown by turning the crown counterclockwise.
To lock a screw crown, push the crown into the case and turn clockwise until it is tightly screwed in place
*
my watch definitely doesn't have a screw crown...

so I don't understand the first half of the directions. after i turn the crown, I don't need to push it back in...

any help would be great, maybe the fc303 just cannot be hand wound. 
thanks for any help!


----------



## KAW (Jul 15, 2012)

If it isn't a screw crown then you should be able to wind the movement when the crown is fully pushed in. The 3rd sentence from the website is wrong IMO.


----------



## walkingtoasters (Dec 12, 2012)

so, after my watch finally wounded down again, i tried turning the crown the recommended 15 turns and it sort of started on it's own? don't know if that's just how it works.... or if i jolted the watch too much and it started on it's own??

so does this i need to wind it the full 15 every time i need to wind it??


----------



## KAW (Jul 15, 2012)

That's expected when the watch has stopped. It should start again within a few turns but 15 is recommended to give a decent amount of power reserve. If you wear the watch daily then you shouldn't need to manually wind it. Automatic watches, sometimes referred to as self-winding, use the motion of your arm to create the winding energy. If you find the watch is stopping even though you're wearing it regularly then it could be the self winding mechanism is faulty or your daily lifestyle is such that you don't generate enough motion sufficiently wind the watch sufficiently. If it's the latter then you will need to manually wind the watch or buy a watch winder.


----------



## walkingtoasters (Dec 12, 2012)

thanks

the only thing is that it doesnt really start after a few turns, it starts after i'm done winding it and give it a little shake

is that pretty normal??

i'm sorry if that is such a basic question >_<


----------



## PeterStas (May 16, 2012)

If it runs accurately, then it is OK. If watch looses time, it may have to be regulated.


----------



## bloke11 (Jan 20, 2013)

Mine starts immediately after few turns on the crown though


----------



## KAW (Jul 15, 2012)

walkingtoasters said:


> thanks
> 
> the only thing is that it doesnt really start after a few turns, it starts after i'm done winding it and give it a little shake
> 
> ...


No that doesn't sound normal. You shouldn't need to shake the watch, even a little. The watch should start while it's being wound.


----------



## walkingtoasters (Dec 12, 2012)

KAW said:


> No that doesn't sound normal. You shouldn't need to shake the watch, even a little. The watch should start while it's being wound.


i will try next time i wind it down again... but both times i winded it probably about at least 10 times and nothing happened until i shook it a little bit....

and as for regulating it, it runs pretty accurately. but another basic question... can i regulate my watch??
i got kinda lost reading this: Budget Watch Collecting/Regulating - Wikibooks, open books for an open world


----------



## KAW (Jul 15, 2012)

Note that you can't really overwind an automatic watch so I would suggest you keep winding until the movement starts again, then give it another 5-10 winds to give you some initial power reserve. Concerns about winding automatic watches stem from the possibility that the winding mechanism may not be as robust as the mechanism in a manual watch because automatics are supposed to be powered by the everyday motion of your arm. In other words the mechanism, particularly near the crown, may not withstand frequent winding as well as a manual watch but in your case I think it's important to rule out the possibility of a fault first.


----------



## walkingtoasters (Dec 12, 2012)

oneeeeeeeeeee last question

after researching online, i see that it is bad to wind the time backwards?

setting the time forward 24 hours is not so bad, but the date will change. 
so do i have to reset the date a whole month forward as well everytime my watch runs fast?


----------



## PeterStas (May 16, 2012)

You cannot regulate your watch yourself, it needs to be done by an authorized service center. Is only needed when watch runs too fast or too slow.


----------



## hanzo (Feb 24, 2012)

walkingtoasters said:


> oneeeeeeeeeee last question
> 
> after researching online, i see that it is bad to wind the time backwards?
> 
> ...


Yes I'm afraid so.. thats why I'm looking for a watch with no date function in the movement.. which is quite rare


----------



## FCGVA (May 18, 2012)

walkingtoasters said:


> dont have the original manual, and the manual on fc's website didnt say. just said how to change time and date.
> 
> on fc's website (Frédérique Constant | Service)
> 
> ...


Dear Walkingtoasters,

Did you see this link?

:Frédérique Constant Community Center :

We have there all the manuals from our movement reference.

Let me know if you need something more.

Regards.


----------



## hanzo (Feb 24, 2012)

Sorry mod, I don't think that is what he is asking for..
Toaster, you can read https://www.watchuseek.com/f2/backward-time-adjustment-mechanical-watch-60022-2.html#post553532 here
Although its still not definitive.. but just stay on the safe side


----------



## Friday (Sep 6, 2013)

I have a quick question on FC-303MC4P6 power reserve. I just received a watch about a week ago. The power reserve appear to be around 12 hours after I wear it for the whole day (8 am - 7 pm). Yesterday I took the watch of around 7 pm after office and in the morning it was not working and stopped at 5 pm (around 10 hour reserve). As I understand FC claims 38 (in some sources 42) hours power reserve. I mainly sit in the office for the whole day and this may be a reason. I've tried to wind it manually but I don't think I am able too as it is too hard and I didn't want to push it hard. 

Any thoughts are appreciated


----------

